# Contractor says he doesn't need to tape inside corner of drywall joint



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, acceptable practice for finishing drywall is to tape and mud all seams no matter where they are. Taking shortcuts by filling a seam with caulk, etc. is unacceptable.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep ....ALL SEAMS MUST HAVE TAPE AND MUD..... :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Interesting. I've always used paper in inside corners. Because that was the way i was taught. Now after seeing your pic, i'm beginning to question why is paper and mud needed when the seam is small...why won't stay flexible caulking work ???


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Tell your contractor " if you expect to get paid you do". 


ED


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

curtd said:


> Interesting. I've always used paper in inside corners. Because that was the way i was taught. Now after seeing your pic, i'm beginning to question why is paper and mud needed when the seam is small...why won't stay flexible caulking work ???



I wonder the same thing. Why would caulk be such a bad thing for a tight inside corner? 

I'm not a drywall guy outside of small repairs, just wondering.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

to answer your question ..caulking will not hold even if it looks right its not..drywall 101 all seams are to be taped and mudded for proper finish and holding of the corner.....:yes::yes:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually, it is not as strange and as hack as everyone is making it sound.

There was no sermon on the mount that requiresd every inside corner to be taped.

Assuming a tight corner to begin with, often a very acute inside angle is caulked.

In applications of new drywall going up against old and textured drywall, a good quality caulk can provide a much better appearance than attempting tapeing the old formerly finished drywall.... without loss of performance.

There is the old school that probably has not considered the quality of new caulks that have come along way since the old crap that used to dry out.

In fact, think about it, mud is subject to cracking and paper can even tear. Caulk can provide a greater degree of movement... and much easier to repair.

(Think about it, in tileing it is virtually an industry standard/requirement... admittedly paper tape is stronger than a grout joint... but similar principals apply)

I'm not advocating caulking every inside corner... most are not tight enough anyways.... but there is no prohibition, and you will find it is used by perfectly legit contractors given the correct circumstances.

Best

Peter

(PS: I can't really tell your circumstances there by the pic.)


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

It comes up often in re painting/remodeling that caulk is used to fix cracked out inside corners. And when re rocking walls to textured ceilings. 

As long as your not pushing the caulk beyond its dimensional limitations (a lot of drywall corners would) I don't see why it wouldn't 'hold' as well as or better than joint compound. 

It might be an aesthetic issue if caulking the corners left them rounded looking instead of a sharp 90 degree corner.


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

I've always taped every inside corner. But in those tight corners it sure would be much easier to caulk and I would probably do it if I felt that I would get good aesthetic results. Some good points made above. I may consider it an option in the future. thanks.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I always thought it was a fire code issue. Don't know if all caulks are fire rated now days. Any thoughts?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Robpo said:


> I always thought it was a fire code issue. Don't know if all caulks are fire rated now days. Any thoughts?


Rob.... Most are not..... but I don't know any fire rateing issues.... apart from normal garage... two story chases.... balloon framing , cove ceilings etc

I don't very often (very seldom) not tape... and I don't even remember if I ever did on a permitted instance.


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

Seems to me if there were any wall movement that tape could hide that. Without tape the plaster would crack. It could with tape also but there could be some movement that tape would hide. 
Caulk, What does the adhere to. It adheres to the plaster board and would not hide much movement. The previous owner of my house used it extensively and I hate it. It discolors if not painted and when it comes time to fix the area it is in it is hard to remove.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Trim Tex niche bead. Look in online catalog.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

well maybe iam old school..but I"ll tape a corner evertime ...in the trades 40yrs ..and guess what..they still tape corners and they look excellent:yes::yes:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> well maybe iam old school..but I"ll tape a corner evertime ...in the trades 40yrs ..*and guess what..they still tape corners and they look excellent*:yes::yes:


???? Uh.... Yes.... They look very nice....No one said any different.??????


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if you look closely at his caulking job at ceiling ...it looks like @!#[email protected]^ well you know what i mean...thats why i said taping and finishing looks excellent...:thumbsup:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> if you look closely at his caulking job at ceiling ...it looks like @!#[email protected]^ well you know what i mean...thats why i said taping and finishing looks excellent...:thumbsup:


OK... Take your word for it..... (I can't see that detail).... maybe the guy has to learn how to lay down a smoth bead....or maybe the painter didn't have two shots of Old Crow to steady his hand...

Ben.... There are many instances where tapeing and finishing looks like krap also.... so what.

(Ben...earlier, I was merely stateing that there are some circumstances where caulk is acceptable, maybe preferential, to use in an inside corner, and that many legitimate contractors will use that application... and achieve better performance.)

I know, so does everyone here know, you have 40 years experience... but it is also important for us old F's to keep our minds open.

Best

Peter


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep agree .... just never seen anyone do it ....and I would not do it...and yes if you don't know how to finish drywall it can a will look like @#!it...then you use flat paint:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> yep agree .... just never seen anyone do it ....and I would not do it...and yes if you don't know how to finish drywall it can a will look like @#!it...then you use flat paint:laughing::laughing::laughing:


The way I finish drywall.... I use the flatest of flat paint...LOL:laughing:

Best


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> The way I finish drywall.... I use the flatest of flat paint...LOL:laughing:
> 
> Best


 your just being modest..iam sure you would do a good job:yes::yes:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> your just being modest..iam sure you would do a good job:yes::yes:


Thanks Ben.... But I am a contender for the World Nationals Slowest...



(Unless it's a small job, I do sub it out)

Best


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

like i tell my men ...you can't rush perfection...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Next time guys please warn me to wear my boots....it's getting deep.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Next time guys please warn me to wear my boots....it's getting deep.


Wear your Boots.... We were just being polite/friendly.... like when we compliment your addition.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"For many years contract documents describing how
gypsum board walls and ceilings should look prior to final
decoration with paints and other wallcoverings have included
nonspecific terms such as “industry standards” and “workmanlike
finish.” And, for as many years, wall and ceiling
contractors have tried to fulfill their obligations by providing
the finish conditions envisioned but not truly described." From; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNHmRKffHZdxrGtBUkonlCTgUuLD6g&cad=rja

There is now a guide, not yet in the codes (same but better pics); http://nationalgypsum.com/resources/tech-talk-revisiting.htm

Gary
PS. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Gary in WA said:


> "For many years contract documents describing how
> gypsum board walls and ceilings should look prior to final
> decoration with paints and other wallcoverings have included
> nonspecific terms such as “industry standards” and “workmanlike
> ...


 there it is ..gary make sure to take the test...in the post i started:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

